# 총참모부



## Mallarme

"北 *총참모부*, 서해 전투 준비태세 점검"

이것은 kbs news에 한 표제입니다. 한국사전에서도 찾지 못했습니다.
"총참모부"가 무슨 뜻이죠?

고맙습니다.


----------



## kenjoluma

총+참모+부 라고 찾아보세요.
總+參謨+部 입니다. 영어로 뭐라고 하는지는 모르겠군요.


----------



## Mallarme

그러게 각각 다른 단어인지 몰랐어요. 따로따로 찾아보니까, 해석할 수
있는듯해요. 저도 영어로 어떻게 번역해야 하는지 잘 모르겠어요....
"all department personnel/advisors?"

고맙습니다!


----------



## kenjoluma

Mallarme said:


> 그러게 각각 다른 단어인지 몰랐어요. 따로따로 찾아보니까, 해석할 수
> 있는듯해요. 저도 영어로 어떻게 번역해야 하는지 잘 모르겠어요....
> "all department personnel/advisors?"
> 
> 고맙습니다!



다른 단어는 아니고요. 그냥 '접두어', '접미어'로 생각하시면 될 것 같네요.

그리고, 총참모부는... Ministry (Department) of Defense 정도가 낫겠네요. *'총'은 All이  아니에요.* 굳이 말하자면, Ministry(department?) which controls(rules) all the other departments (한 마디로 Supreme Ministry) 정도의 의미에요.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

No wonder it's not in a (South) Korean dictionary since that particular organisation only exists in North Korea, which, in turn, has totally different political system than in the South. South Koreans have absoutely no clue as to what that place is all about. Perhaps it behooves you to consult North Korean dictionary?


----------



## haebyungdae

General Staff Department = 총참모부


----------

